# Chicks!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

One of our 7 month old hens decided to go broody, so far we have 2 chicks!!








This one is a buff orp baby








And woke up this morning to find this little one.. Obviously my "mystery" breed black hen snuck one of her eggs in there lol. 
They are both doing great, waiting to see if the other eggs do anything. 3 more to go!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Ooh! So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm already looking forward to chick days at tsc. Is it spring time yet? Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Another ones 3/4 zipped, yay


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh my goodness they are So adorable!!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So cool! I tried to let some of our buff orpingtons hatch some eggs, but they'd sit on them for like a week, and then leave... so we had some half-developed chicks, which were neat to see, but not anywhere as neat as baby chicks.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Adorable! I have an addiction to baby chicks, though I think I'm going to have to skip getting them this year. Out of 12 chicks, only 2 are hens.  I only have a bantam roo, so he can't reach the ladies properly for them to have chickies, but it would be oh so cute if they did.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

MylieD said:


> Adorable! I have an addiction to baby chicks, though I think I'm going to have to skip getting them this year. Out of 12 chicks, only 2 are hens.  I only have a bantam roo, so he can't reach the ladies properly for them to have chickies, but it would be oh so cute if they did.


We got our first chicks in the April, so we are new to hatching. It is so much fun, I don't plan on letting any more go broody till Spring but as soon as that rolls around we will be swimming in chicks, it is very addicting!

I'd really like some bantams they are very cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> So cool! I tried to let some of our buff orpingtons hatch some eggs, but they'd sit on them for like a week, and then leave... so we had some half-developed chicks, which were neat to see, but not anywhere as neat as baby chicks.


It is very interesting seeing the developing chicks, we got to see some a few months back. The kiddos were very into it.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I thought for sure the 3rd egg was dead. I got a peek of it this morning when momma was rearranging things and it still looked the same as it did when I first saw it yesterday. 

But...maybe 30-45 min. ago we found this little one! Another mix....very interesting little creature lol. 



My son has named it Licorice.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Another egg is starting to zip, hopefully all goes well and there will be one egg remaining. If she gets them all she will be 5/5. There was a 6th egg but It didn't develop at all so I'm thinking maybe it was not fertile?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------

